# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  ابغي مسج حلووو أطرشه قبل ما اسافر للحج ..؟؟

## حلم المسافر

هلا خواتي شحالكم ؟؟ وشو ترتيباتكم للحج أن شاء الله خلصتوا ؟؟
ابغي خدمة صغيرة منكم ..

أدور مسج توديع لأصدقائي قبل سفري لاداء الحج .. لان ألي ما أقدر أتصل فيه او اشوفه مباشرة اطرش مسج على الاقل ... أسلم عليهم وأودعهم ... واسامح مع الجميع ..
غفر الله لي ولكم وللمؤمنين عامة ...

فما عرف نص حلو وصغير ويتضمن كلمات حلوة ورقيقة فلي عندها ماتبخل علي طرشولي لاني ماعرف أعبر الا في مجلدات خخخخخخخخخخخ

ودمتم في خير ونعمة 
أنتظركم ..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## حياتي عسل

انا بعد رايحه الحج ان شاءالله 

فديتج الله يسهل علينا يارب ويتقبل منا

----------


## um_omar

"لبيك اللهم لبيك"

سأنظم مع قوافل الملبين لنداء الحج, أستودعكم الله التي لاتضيع ودائعه واتمنى أن تسامحوني على اي تقصير بدر مني

هالمسج وصلني من اربيعتي

----------


## حلم المسافر

حياتي عسل
أم عمر 

ارجوا لكم رحلة موفقه ةتيسر الامور وحج مقبول وسعيا مشكور وتجارة لن تبور باذن الله 


والمسجاات

----------


## ابتكار

هذي المسجات وادعيلي بالستر والصلاح :Smile: 

مسج 1:

لبيك فاح الكون من نفحاتها..
وتعطرت منها نسيم الوادي..
لبيك فاض الوجد من قسماتها..
وتناثرت فيها طيوف وداد..
للكعبية البيت الحرام قلوبنا..
تصفو تظهر شوقها المكتوما..
لبيت نداء الله الى الحج..
استودعكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائه

مسج 2
الشوق جاوز في الرحاب مداه ..
فغدا اشد الرحال الى ( العتيق )..
فانه بيت تلألا في الحياة ضياه ..
الى ركن الاسلام الخامس ..
فسامحوني على زلاتي وتقصيري ..
استودعكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه

----------


## ام حمده 1

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور انشالله 

لاتنسين تدعين لنا بالهديه والستر 

انشالله ترحين وتردين بالسلامه

----------


## حبيبت قلبي

الاخت ابتكار ما قصرت واايد حبيت المسج ..


حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله مقدما .. 
الله يحفظج الشيخه ولاتنسينا من دعواتج الطيبهـ ..
تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه يااارب

----------


## نفرتيتي*

الله يحفظكم إن شاء الله و يسر امورك 

و حصلت هالمسج و إن شاء الله يعيببج 

بكل الحب و الإخاء 
أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع و دائعه 
إن ازعجت احد فيكم فسامحوني 
وإن اثقلت عليكم فاعذروني 
سامحوني و حللوني و أبرؤا ذمتي 
لن انساكم بدعائي 
و الله يتقبل منا يارب

----------


## حلم المسافر

> هذي المسجات وادعيلي بالستر والصلاح
> 
> مسج 1:
> 
> لبيك فاح الكون من نفحاتها..
> وتعطرت منها نسيم الوادي..
> لبيك فاض الوجد من قسماتها..
> وتناثرت فيها طيوف وداد..
> للكعبية البيت الحرام قلوبنا..
> ...


 

أبتكار
جزاك الله خير مسجات ولا أروع 
أسال الله بأسمائة وصفاتة العلى أن يهديك ويرزقك ويسترك في الدنيا والاخرة 
وأن يكتبك السنة القادمة من الحجيج

----------


## حلم المسافر

> الله يحفظكم إن شاء الله و يسر امورك 
> 
> و حصلت هالمسج و إن شاء الله يعيببج 
> 
> بكل الحب و الإخاء 
> أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع و دائعه 
> إن ازعجت احد فيكم فسامحوني 
> وإن اثقلت عليكم فاعذروني 
> سامحوني و حللوني و أبرؤا ذمتي 
> ...


مسج رائع وانت الاروع يا غالية
جزاك الله خير

----------


## ملاك الشارجه

الله يجزيكم خير لاني انا بعد بسير الحج إنشاء الله

----------


## ابتكار

> أبتكار
> جزاك الله خير مسجات ولا أروع 
> أسال الله بأسمائة وصفاتة العلى أن يهديك ويرزقك ويسترك في الدنيا والاخرة 
> وأن يكتبك السنة القادمة من الحجيج


اميييييييين واياك اختي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم وفوي

الله يسر امورك وحج مبروروسعي مغفوران شاء الله

----------


## أم طمطوم

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور و توبة مقبوله بإتذنه الواحد الأحد 
الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر

----------


## أم شماني

الله يحفظكم ان شاء الله 
حجا مبرور وسعيا مشكور وذنبا مغفور باذن الله 
لا تنسونا بالدعاء

----------


## حلم المسافر

جزاكم الله خير

----------

